# Skin tag removal - My physician removed multiple



## Kathy615

Could somene help me out here??  My physician removed multiple (8) skin tags, and sent them out to be biopsied.  Do I use 11200 skin tag removal or biopsy 11100, 11101?
This is confusing to me... Thanks


----------



## LCRUZ515

You code the 11200 only. Keep in mind they only pay for this if the skin tags are symptomatic so if they are be sure to use dx 782.9 as your primary dx and 701.9 as your secondary dx.


----------



## misstigris

Has anyone had any experience in getting their skin tag removals paid coding this way? with the 782.9 primary, and then 701.9?

Alot of times the patient comes in indicating that the skin tags are inflammed or irritated.. any other ideas on getting this paid? 

Thanks


----------



## wegrant630

*Skin Tag Removal*

I personally had my own scenario with a skin tag removal.  The skin tag was swollen and had bled some.  Insurance denied.  I had the physician write a brief note stating why the skin tag was removed.  Insurance still denied.  I myself wrote a letter to BCBS and they paid finally.  It make take an appeal letter or two even if the skin tag is symptomatic.


----------

